# Nerite snails and disease/parasites???



## FRIENDLYFISHIES

I just got my new nerite snails in the mail about a week ago...they are in QT for now ...although I dont really know why lol? What am I supposed to be looking for? Also I never thought of it before hand but I read about parasites yesterday in snails! They can bring flukes in the aquarium. I purchase my snails off liveaquaria and have had great luck with my plants but I just asked if they bred their own snails and they dont but they are kept in a snail tank with no fish et. I really would hate to set up my fresh water tank and right off the bat introduce flukes or something along those lines especially with all my bad luck...anyone ever had an issue with introducing snails? What are the chances this would happen? If its a good chance I will just keep them in a snail tank and have them as pets I guess lol! But if chances are low I will try and sell a few and keep a few for the tank. 
thank you!


----------



## ZebraDanio12

I've never heard of this, but I'm not as long as experience as everyone else, and I just got nerites too.


----------



## lohachata

snails can bring a number of problems into your tanks....best thing you could do is find a treatment that will not harm the snails....i use aquarisol...


----------



## emc7

QT everything. I think the fluke life-cycle needs both a snail and a fish, so if you keep the snails alone long enough, it can protect the fish.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES

so after further research im not comfy adding these guys to my tanks...so now I have 8 nerite snail pets. Now I need to figure out how to keep them clean, well fed and happy...didnt plan for a tank of snails for pets lol.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

In my opinion, I'd go for it. I've never had a problem with snails and have loads of them. But then again, my nerites came from a breeder, so I'm not scared. ;P I feed mine algae wafers and these things called Tank nibbles. They love them!


----------



## emc7

I wouldn't keep them separate forever. There should be a good snail QT med somewhere.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES

okay so now that my guppies are going to a good home on Monday im going to return the evolve 8 tank and get a fluval spec tank for the snails and save the rest of the return money for stuff for the freshwater tank when I eventually get around to rebuilding it...so in making a home for the snails...

Theyll bring with them the 2 moss balls, java and anubias that are already in the tank with them. 

Would I use crushed coral for a substrate? 
Do I add sea shells to the tank for calcium?
Anything else I should add, do or dont do? 

I also read I can feed them zuccini and spinach, but how do I do this? 
Any other veggies I should try feeding them. 

At least the nieces and nephews will really enjoy watching them...they seem to like my snails more than my fishes LOL


I here ya emc but I do love my bettas dearly, I dont think I can do it :/


----------



## BettaGuy

You seem overly worried about the snails harming your betta to me  . When I added a zebra nerite snail to my betta snail I just dropped it in there, the poor thing died do to me crushing it accidentally, but it didn't transfer anything to my betta. What I would do for feeding zucchini is to remove the skin to prevent any chemicals of entering the tank, then drop it in there for maybe two hours. I wouldn't leave the food in there too long as it will spoil.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Yeah I agree, I highly doubt anything would happen.


----------

